# My NEW Sanremo Coffee Machine in SCOTLAND



## coffeehouseownerscotland (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello My name is Grant. I have recently opened a coffee house just south of Glasgow in Scotland and wanted to let you know all about it!

I have a brand new VERONA RS 3 GROUP HEAD machine from Sanremo! I have had machines before, gaggia, exobar and one hideous machine that was unbranded and i can honestly say that this is BY FAR the best machine i have ever worked on.

If you are looking at opening a coffee house or getting a new machine you HAVE to look at these machines! We have only been open for just over 6 months, so time will tell about the longitude of this machine but it is producing perfectly consistant espressos with the thickest creme ive seen in Scotland! Obv thats not just down to the machine and depends on what coffee you use in your grinder.

I cant sing it praises enough - i love it! It makes my business stand out - as there arent alot of these machines around and makes my coffee i serve considerably better than any of my competition!

Please feel free to pop in and see this beauty for yourself.

Thanks

Grant

QUAY WEST


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Photos dude?


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

where about is your shop? i'll come in for a cup


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What coffee and what grinder?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well Quay West is the name of the restaurant at the SECC if the Op is talking about the same one?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Says his caf is 'just south of Glasgow in Scotland'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wonder if we will see them again...

or is it just a big up fro San Remo ?

Seems weird to tell us who amazing it all is , apart from where they bloody are ..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's a bit advertorial - 'i serve considerably better than any of my competition' is quite a bold statement too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thickest crèma in Scotland tho


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Creme, I thought that was the stuff inside a creme egg


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought it was part of the donut makers name


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

very bold indeed and particularly promotional, plus the first post! wonder if OP has tried any other decent manufacturers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The " creme " is so thick i can balance ma deep fried scotch egg on it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The " creme " is so thick i can balance ma deep fried scotch egg on it


Good Scottish creme, none of this creme anglais shite


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The SanRemo Verona RS group head (E61 type) has its own dedicated miniboiler with PID control. Separate main boilers for steam & hot water, with electronic temp control.

A 3group seems excessive for an out-of-city site, unless lots of hot water for teas is envisaged (common error).

SanRemoUK don't sell direct to the end-user, so the machine has probably come from a roaster/coffee distributor....maybe on a coffee contract (which Scots caterers seem to be addicted to imho)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

NS Aurelia is a far better machine , nah nah na na nahhhh


----------



## coffeehouseownerscotland (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello Im using Roundsquare Roastery's House Blend. And my grinder, i believe is, a sr70. Sorry i havent been on here much - as you can imagine having just opened up a coffee house im utterly busy.

Im based in Ayr Harbourside. Please do pop in! Let me know what you think of our coffee. Plus, YES without a doubt our coffee is better - wait until you try coffee in Ayr. Its horiffic! Think it bookers finest!


----------



## coffeehouseownerscotland (Jul 1, 2015)

haha, we'll agree to disagree


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is Quay West the name of your coffee house, I'm working in Ayr just now so may well pop in for a coffee.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

i serve considerably better than any of my competition

Could this be the challenge laid down for a head to head of the Glasgow contingent, who would rise to this.??

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@coffeehouseownerscotland are you saying you're the best in Glasgow or the best in Ayrshire?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> i serve considerably better than any of my competition
> 
> Could this be the challenge laid down for a head to head of the Glasgow contingent, who would rise to this.??
> 
> Ian


I rise to anything


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I rise to anything


I was feeling quite confident of your reply when I posted. Will others come forward and step up to the plate.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can imagine now, an empty coffee shop with Jeebsy parked outside.. Huge queues forming round the block..


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Smackdown - I'm in!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> @coffeehouseownerscotland are you saying you're the best in Glasgow or the best in Ayrshire?


He could just be saying he is the best in ayr Harbour.... which for all I know could be a greasy spoon caravan serving the late night dock trade!

but faint heart and all that!!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

robashton said:


> Smackdown - I'm in!


I'll hold the jackets!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> I'll hold the jackets!


Are they doing potatoes then?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Saying it's the best in Ayrshire really isn't saying much. Christ even I'll throw my hat into the ring and say I serve better than any shop I've visited in Ayrshire.

Roundsquare house blend beans eh? So you're saying you do a better job with them than Su Casa? Their coffee shop below the Roastery? To be honest those beans doesn't inspire much confidence. I know they are ridiculously popular (shop is always busy) but I cannot fathom why. Don't rate them at all. Maybe the novelty factor of a local Roastery?

Finally, since when is Ayr harbourside just outside Glasgow? It's got to be 30 miles plus!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I visited the shop last year as I bought a GS3 from them. It is a really nice set up with great gear but their own beans were quite poor which just goes to show joe average has not got a clue and how little competition they have


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

But but "glo coffee" just opened there and are serving coopers on a mythos and black eagle.. (Yeah, I don't know sometimes)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I visited the shop last year as I bought a GS3 from them. It is a really nice set up with great gear but their own beans were quite poor which just goes to show joe average has not got a clue and how little competition they have


Are you taking about Su casa? That was my first impression too. All the gear, no idea?



robashton said:


> But but "glo coffee" just opened there and are serving coopers on a mythos and black eagle.. (Yeah, I don't know sometimes)


Where abouts is that?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> He could just be saying he is the best in ayr Harbour.... which for all I know could be a greasy spoon caravan serving the late night dock trade!
> 
> but faint heart and all that!!!


I wouldn't even say i serve the best coffee at Partick Famer's market...that's for the customers to decide. These sort of statement are pure hubris


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I wouldn't even say i serve the best coffee at Partick Famer's market...that's for the customers to decide. These sort of statement are *pure hubris*


Is that like taramasalata eaten with pitta?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

robashton said:


> But but "glo coffee" just opened there and are serving coopers on a mythos and black eagle.. (Yeah, I don't know sometimes)


GRO is in Irvine.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Bunch of bitches Be nice he's new here, didn't your mothers teach you lot anything about playing nice.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unles you know how to program & tweek the grouphead PIDs to suit your beans, then the SR Verona is just another good quality HX espresso machine.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread went not dissimilarly to my expectations.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Shut your geggie


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Spazbarista said:


> Shut your geggie


My geggie is shut. I think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Be nice he's new here, didn't your mothers teach you lot anything about playing nice.


Since when did that stop anyone


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

funinacup said:


> GRO is in Irvine.


Aye and Ayrshire aren't the same thing?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

robashton said:


> Aye and Ayrshire aren't the same thing?


Can't speak for that but GRO and Glo arent ;-) unless it's two different places


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

https://instagram.com/gro_coffee/

Is what I was thinking about, they've got very shiny gear but I think they're going to be doing/are doing coffee from Coopers - which makes me cry a little bit. May as well have just got a mazzer jolly and got on with it.

[edit] this is when I've put my foot in it and we're all very good friends with the people at Gro and Coopers, sorry I don't mean anything too negative by the above, I just ... want better coffee everywhere.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

UCC/Coopers do a wide variety of stuff, generic stuff in bags with minimal labelling through to the Grand Cru espresso blend and decent SOs. They gave me some samples with the Mythos. Lab had some of their stuff on as guest a while back. It might be bleedingly trendy third wave but it's better than a lot of shit out there.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> It might be bleedingly trendy third wave but it's better than a lot of shit out there.


I'll give it that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might NOT be...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Might NOT be...


I read the not, even though it wasn't there hah.


----------

